# What bit for this tray? Templates



## gpstew (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello all,
Wondering if you could help me identify the proper bit for this wooden serving tray. I had a couple thoughts, but they all came up a little short.



Also, I had to create a new profile on here because the password reset link would never emailed to me. I checked spam, junk, everything. Thoughts on that, administrators?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bowl and Tray bit 
they come in a bunch of different diameters, you get the radios that you want to match. I use one carving my dog paw bowls

Lots of different kinds from a lot of different makers, check the specifications online

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/katana_bowltray.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

gpstew said:


> Hello all,
> Wondering if you could help me identify the proper bit for this wooden serving tray. I had a couple thoughts, but they all came up a little short.
> 
> 
> ...



You might want to send a message to @Cricket ...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Same recommendation Bowl and tray bit for the inside, roundover for the outside. Pix attached. Not particularly expensive. For larger bits, slow the router down. Do it on a table and you use a stop block and make several passe, a little deeper each pass. The flat bottom can be used to rout out the main body of the tray.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Shots 21 to 25 in the first pdf shows what has been described. For your tray I would first rout it using straight bottom cutting bit followed by the dish cutter. The second pdf shows another project where I used a dish cutter.


----------



## gpstew (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I searched for a long time. I can't believe that I never ran across this bit. I was searching for a trivet bit. Thanks Harry for the detailed PDF's as well.

Do you think the attached image (trivet) was accomplished with just a rounder-over bit and some sanding?

Also, I’ll try reaching out to cricket about the other account issue. Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I were making it I would use a straight bit, probably a bottom cutter, that is one that has a blade at the bottom and for plunge routing gives a very clean bottom cut. I would then follow with a face cutter round-over round-over bit because it is so shallow, this means that a template a template guide would be required. A similar project is shown.


----------



## gpstew (Mar 17, 2019)

Harry,

You're a rockstar. Thanks so much for this suggestion.


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Cricket can do it. She just pulled my fat out of the fire....been down for two days and she got it back in a jiffy.....all u have to do notify Cricket...


----------

